# Does anyone want to write a book for me?



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

This sounds like it could be a fun story! I'm a writer, and I'd encourage you to explore your ideas more. Even if you don't feel like your writing skills are up to par, write it anyway! 

80% of writing is getting the story onto the page - the rest is all editing. You would not believe how many fellow writers I've had to counsel on this, that they don't have to produce a perfect story - they just have to WRITE! 

Think of it like building a house. First, you put up the foundation, the frame, and the wiring. It looks pretty ugly at this stage, and nobody would want to live in it as it looks right then - but then you put up walls, a roof, and slowly you add the little details that make somebody want to read the story, or live in the house. It's a process, and it's something you CAN learn and improve on!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

As a writer, I can't tell you how many people have come up to me with an idea for a book they want me to write. 

I don't want to be a wet blanket, but ideas are about 1% of writing; writing down your ideas, another 15%. The rest of the work is rewriting. It is real labor. For example, I rewrote this post between twelve and twenty times. That's about average for me.

I also would like to point out that you don't have a book there, you have a setting. A book also requires characters and a plot. Without these you do not have a story, you just have a picture.


----------



## StephaniHren (Jan 7, 2016)

Avna said:


> I don't want to be a wet blanket, but ideas are about 1% of writing; writing down your ideas, another 15%. The rest of the work is rewriting. It is real labor. For example, I rewrote this post between twelve and twenty times. That's about average for me.
> 
> I also would like to point out that you don't have a book there, you have a setting. A book also requires characters and a plot. Without these you do not have a story, you just have a picture.


This. As another writer (and one in the middle of a long spell of writer's block), it's easy to have ideas, not so easy to write out those ideas into a 80,000 word novel. If you've got an interest, though, I would definitely recommend trying your hand at the written craft! It can be a very frustrating, but also very rewarding pursuit.

Also, yep, you have a setting, you need characters and a central conflict for the story.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

StephaniHren said:


> This. As another writer (and one in the middle of a long spell of writer's block), it's easy to have ideas, not so easy to write out those ideas into a 80,000 word novel. If you've got an interest, though, I would definitely recommend trying your hand at the written craft! It can be a very frustrating, but also very rewarding pursuit.
> 
> Also, yep, you have a setting, you need characters and a central conflict for the story.


By the way, the best way I have found to get through writer's block is with a kitchen type timer. Go to the place you write, close the door, and set the timer for the amount of time you are _certain_ you will be able to write. Thirty seconds, three minutes, doesn't matter how short. Then write until the bell rings. Reset the timer for another as-long-as-I-know-I-can-write. Seriously! The only rule is that you _have_ to write until the timer goes off. Doesn't matter what you write, just that you write for the allotted time. 

I've gotten through some bad stretches, five minutes at a time, just like that.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

I would rather live your story than write it: writing sounds like work, but your story sounds like my every dream come true.

I read a story once that reminds me a tiny bit of this. I think it was called Horsemaster, or something like that, about a college or school where various teams of girls competed with each other to be the best horse keeper. They were judged on all sorts of things, like tack cleanliness, grooming, and riding.

And I am LOVING the writing advice! This is awesome.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

The Horsemasters, by Don Stanford. It's hard to get hold of nowadays. It was a post WWII story about the horsemastership certificate program (a perfectly real program) in England. it was a coed program, not just for women. It might still be going for all I know. An uninspiring Disney film of the same name was made from it.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That sounds like it'll be a cool story!  I'd read it! 
I agree with the above advice. Just take it bit by bit, you don't have to write the entire thing in one sitting.  Take your time with it, it's fun!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Another writer chiming in: 

Based on the first comment of winning a raffle for the camp, I can see a conflict in the making based on main character having to deal with the 'rich kids.' But in all honesty, that story has been written a million times, with different settings.

A good story requires *MICE*.

*M* - mileu (or setting)
*I *- idea - this is the main conflict and potential solution (solution usually changes by the time you get to it)
*C* - character(s) - realistic people doing realistic things... making decisions for a reason that makes sense to _them_ based on their experiences
*E* - escalations - what are the building blocks that lead to the climax and conclusion?


----------



## Capparouge (Oct 3, 2016)

I think you have a great bases for a book!! maybe add n a rebellious neighbor or husband that feels like the horse is taking too much attention? for drama? i unno it sounds good so far.


----------

